# Factory-Built Modular Homes -- Need Some Input



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

I've been putting my long-term goals together which includes buying a nice piece of land to make our family's home within five years or so. I plan on spending a good chunk of money on the land and want to build a home on it as well. I'm looking for ways to save money and have been reading up some on modular homes. I've heard you shouldn't buy from a place that also builds manufactured homes as the quality is lower. I find that hard to believe though since there are still different sets of building codes that need to be followed. I have heard from a couple realtors that the resale value is lower than a traditional stick-built home. I guess maybe that's true, but we'd plan on being there forever so that isn't that big of an issue. I'm more concerned with quality, unforseen issues, hidden costs, etc. I would think quality would actually be higher since the homes are built in a controlled environment, not exposed to the elements, and the homes are built repeatedly as they are all standard floorplans.

Please add your 2 cents.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Since the houses are cut on gang saws and framed on jigs, they are generally higher quality than stick built, there isn't any deviation at all between the lengths of cut pieces.
Like anything. they are only as good as the installation. I have seen modulars that had major problems that could be traced back to things like foundation walls that weren't level or square, insufficient ties at the joints etc. Things that cold have been dealt with by competent installers that weren't. Another thing is I have never seen a modular with nice doors, cabinetry, mouldings etc. They may exist, but I have never seen one.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

If you buy one that has the steel frame left under it once it is set you are getting nothing more than a double wide trailer. The Depreciate not appreciate.

For quite a few years I worked on the final set up a bunch of TRUE modular homes. The were made in Bay City by General Housing Corporation. Every thing put in them was first class. Owens corning insulation, Weyerhauser Structure wood sheeting, they went to floor trusses when the could not find good enough 2x10 joists. If some thing like a faucet needed repaired you could get parts at the hardware store not at the mobile home store.

They were built indoors so they never got wet. Dry wall through out, none of the vinyl covered 3/8 gypsum board with batten strips on the joints. They even filled the nail holes in the wood trim.

One day while working on a cape cod model with that had a loft with the living room and dining room open to the top ceilings a bank appraiser stopped by looking for comparisons for his appraising. After touring the house from the basement to the loft his mouth dropped open when told he was looking at a modular home.

We had a hard time convincing that it was not a stick build. There was one closet in the loft that was not dry walled so we could show him the hinge in the roof system. He said he had to change his ideas on modular houses as the trailer modulars he appraised had decreased in value where this one would do nothing but appreciate.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

cscott711 said:


> I've been putting my long-term goals together which includes buying a nice piece of land to make our family's home within five years or so. .......


I'm sure that you've looked around the past year or so at some of the homes with land on the market. I can't see you being able to build for the price of some of the nicer homes today. You might not be able to get your dream property attached to a great house today, but with a few years a great piece of property will become available within a short distance of most any home. I would look for the house now, land later.

L & O


----------



## blgoose44 (Oct 10, 2008)

A Modular home should pose no more of a risk for you than stick built, stick built can have problems too. And a modular should get the same value.
Manufactured is not a good idea at this time.

Side note:
Manufactured - are built on top of their frame (trailer), driven to the site as is, and generally are built at a much lesser quality. Few banks loan money for them now. Always steel frame if you look in crawl space, and after seeing both, they are easy to identify.

Modular - Will be constructed same as stick built, placed on a trailer, taken to site, removed from trailer, and placed. Modular are often used by appraiser's as comparables, and value the same as stick built.

I mention the trailering, as that is the easiest quick way to identify. Typically.


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

Esox and Multibeared pretty much summed it up for you. Being in the industry, I have seen some horrendus installs, but most are correct and the construction is as good or better than stick built, for the reasons stated above. Staying away from the mfg that also builds mobiles is great advice, they don't set standards as high as true mod mfgs, regardless what the salesman tells you. Give Huron Homes a call, in Port Huron. They are top notch, and offer homes with upgraded cabinetry, etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Something to keep in mind about building to code. When you build to code specs, its the lowest quality job you are allowed to do and still pass an inspection. Built to code doesn't necessarily translate into building with quality.


----------



## tmanmi (Sep 20, 2005)

I would look at All American, Pinnacle, General or Heckaman for the best modular, they all have factories that are close to visit if you want to. I have an All American that will be 10 years old in March, very few problems. Most of them where with the finish work not factory. From delivery to move in was just shy of 3 months. I let the dealer provide all of the subs which I probably wouldn't if I were to do it again. I would also not get any type of flooring with the house but find your own after it is delivered and set. You actually can make a lot of modifications to the floor plans if you want to.

http://www.modguys.com/
http://www.allamericanhomes.com/
http://www.heckamanhomes.com/
http://www.genhouse.com/


----------



## S.NIEMI (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't know how many anymore.....1500+ homes. As someone that logs the trees and makes them into lumber that builds nice homes, I can only spit on modulars. Many stories. Do what you want. We live in America. I understand why you want cheap. That is why we are in this mess we are in right now! If you can't afford a Quality home do'nt do it!!! JUST MO!!!!


----------



## Nascar31Fan (Jan 4, 2005)

The In-laws bught a modular home and had it put on their property more than 15 years ago. If I told you the name of the street, you wouldn't be able to tell. No major problems that I'm aware of.


----------



## PerchOnly (Oct 24, 2007)

I have lived in my modular home for the last 3 years. No major issues. I agree with the construction probably being better than a stick house. Housing layout options are endless. Cabinet selection and flooring selection are all possible and of course the sky is the limit. These are not poorly made manufactured homes, there is a major difference in construction.


----------



## tmanmi (Sep 20, 2005)

S.NIEMI said:


> I don't know how many anymore.....1500+ homes. As someone that logs the trees and makes them into lumber that builds nice homes, I can only spit on modulars. Many stories. Do what you want. We live in America. I understand why you want cheap. That is why we are in this mess we are in right now! If you can't afford a Quality home do'nt do it!!! JUST MO!!!!


Are you sure you aren't confusing manufactured with modular? My modular was built with 2x6 exterior and 2x4 interior studs, 2x10 floor joists, CertainTeed double 5 siding and CertainTeed 25 year shingles, Anderson windows, Merillat cabinets, Delta faucets, and real oak trim.


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

tmanmi said:


> Are you sure you aren't confusing manufactured with modular? My modular was built with 2x6 exterior and 2x4 interior studs, 2x10 floor joists, CertainTeed double 5 siding and CertainTeed 25 year shingles, Anderson windows, Merillat cabinets, Delta faucets, and real oak trim.


I just tore the side off one of them and replaced the plywood and insulation. It wasn't the capecod style, rather a ranch with 10' walls and steep roof.

In the picture you have with the section off roof being set on, well thats where the problem was, and is on 2 more ends(its shaped like a T) the intersection where all 4 corners come together 2 upper wall corners and 2 lower roof section corners was never sealed off from the attic. You can see the siding from the attic in 1 spot. well that led to heat escaping from the attic freezing on the siding then melting thus over a 5 year period rotting the plywood on the walls and soaking the insultation.

Im not knocking modular/ maunfactured/panel homes this was a nice home and with and extra 15 minutes of work could have been better. I'll probably be back in the spring to fix the rest.


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

That is an install issue.. Not the mfg


----------



## TwodogsNate (Jul 30, 2009)

My Father In law worked for Builders first source In Ohio for over twenty years before they closed up shop In 2006. They built factory Modular homes/pre fab homes. 


He built a new house In 2003, I asked him why he did not get a kit from his work because he could get a discount. His response was they are not built as good & Even said "there junk"


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

UNREEL said:


> That is an install issue.. Not the mfg


Right, and like i said an extra 15 minutes could have prevented it But it still comes back to the manufacturer leaky house gets a bad rap i dont care how perfect it was constructed the end result is the end result. I highly doubt when someone goes into purchase 1 they suggest that they find their own installers because ours do it half assed.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Poor installation was never a problem with the General Housing modulars I worked on. The Lorenz brothers each ran a crew. One of the brothers put the modules on the basement/crawl space using beams and rollers. Only a couple of our houses had to be crane set. It would only take them 4 to 6 hours to get it set with the roofs erected and weather tight. They never talked about what they were doing as they new what had to be done.

The other brother would come through a day or two later and do there part of the exterior and interior finish. All of there work was first class. They never had to be called back to correct any thing they were responsible for.


----------



## S.NIEMI (Oct 26, 2007)

multibeard said:


> They never had to be called back to correct any thing they were responsible for.


 No kidding? Same building inspector I have to have?
I will admit, I am very BIASED. so probably best to pay me no mind.


----------



## Rives (Dec 9, 2008)

Lived in a All-American home for 5 years, and now own a Crest Modular for the last 5 years had no problems with either. Have been a licensed builder for 18 years. Crest are nice homes 2x6 exterior walls, Pella windows, 2x10 floor joists, and etc. If your handy with the tools you can save a bundle. All the plumbing, wiring, and duct work are stub through the floor, easy to finish if you have the skills. This would save you $10,000 - $15,000 dollars.

Rives


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

It's been a few years, but we're seriously considering building again and thinking about a modular. I'd like more input from anyone who knows about them or lives in one. Looking for reputable companies, good builders around Kalamazoo, etc.


----------



## bigbuck (Mar 17, 2001)

Make sure its Boecka approved not Hud approved. Also like mentioned earlier make sure there is no metal frame. I have seen people buy a double wide on a foundation thinking its the same. It isn't, financing and insurance can be an issue.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I had one built about 8 years a go. I have had no problems with the home, but when I retire I'd probably upgrade a few things to help make it through the winter. It has nice Anderson double pane windows, and nice oak cabinets throughout. 

The inner doors are a oak veneer but paper thin, I have one small crack in the textured ceiling, and that's about it. The siding needs to be upgraded in my opinion.
The home 2000sf was about 70k and the final price was about 145k including a 14k well.

This is the best picture I got, my camera on my phone is acting up.









Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

I here good things about this type of construction, but have no first hand knowledge. I watched them put a 2000 sq/ft cape cod on my street and it looks as nice as the one posted up here. If I were building new, I would consider this style of build too, I'm following along too.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

S.NIEMI said:


> No kidding? Same building inspector I have to have?
> I will admit, I am very BIASED. so probably best to pay me no mind.


I did not see this post back in 1910. 

I said nothing in any of my posts about an inspector. Our inspector was a picky one and he never found any faults with the General Housing modulars I worked on. 

They were all built to BOCA standards. They far surpassed the quality of work some of the licensed builders in the area did.

When bank appraiser goes buggy eyed when you tell him that he is looking at a modular, it has to say some thing about the quality of the product. He admitted that he had to change his thoughts about modular houses as the one he was in sure blew his dislike for them out the window.

He told us that this house would appreciate in value not depreciate like all the doublewides that they pass off as a modular.


----------



## blgoose44 (Oct 10, 2008)

multibeard said:


> I did not see this post back in 1910.
> 
> I said nothing in any of my posts about an inspector. Our inspector was a picky one and he never found any faults with the General Housing modulars I worked on.
> 
> ...


Modular vs. Manufactured.
apples and oranges.
Modulars have been fine to compare to stick built home, this has been discussed here a few times.
Manufactured homes are often built with lesser standards, though they can have many nice upgrades done.
If you have ever tried fixing anything broken in a manufactured you will find it can be difficult to find matches, such as molding, door, sinks, etc.
They are appraised very different, and these days you can't always find good financing for them.

Those "doublewides" you are referring to are manufactured, not modular.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

I bought a several year old B.O.C.A. ranch home. Its installation was not perfect but then I was not there when original purchaser had it placed. There is a slight gap at a the center joint that will get filled when and if I reside it. Home is built very well and no complaints of materials. This is a very efficient home. I really enjoy the low utilities consumption. While it would take study to find the best I would do it again. Its better than multiple stickbuilts I,ve lived in. If time is no option then comparing quality of a self built or contractor built price per square foot is expected. I was picky on a pole barn project farmed out ,but the builders cared less of poor material delivered from lumber yard and there was some real junk. When I can put my fist through a 2x4 something is wrong.But where was any incentive to build it right with at least acceptable material,who was responsible for quality and willing to hold up construction over a few pieces? Besides having a former acquaintance who is now doing home inspections I went over this house top to bottom myself and was content with construction and materials. 
Sure though trim is not wood it takes a knowing eye, and some fixtures are far from Tiffany but there in lies part of the costs.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Kind of a hands on guy here. I don't think I could build as well as a factory with jigs and such. I believe a factory built structure would be more up to stats. Then saying I can do 100% better on the trim and such! When I built my house I could not find a manufacture that would just build a dryed in frame.


----------



## tmanmi (Sep 20, 2005)

How many stick built's make it through the construction process without a soaking rain or snow on them?


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

tmanmi said:


> How many stick built's make it through the construction process without a soaking rain or snow on them?


I always found the jig built, in a controlled environment seemed much better than stick. Even Pulte homes has this type of construction at some of their sites. I've never felt they did quality building personally. But when I read about this, I started to believe a little bit more. 
As others already mentioned, it then becomes all about how well these sections of homes are assembled at the home-site. Getting it all dried in before foul weather sets in seems huge to me, but I'm no builder, I have no idea how much rain and snow factor in.


----------



## WMIBOWHUNTER (Jan 18, 2012)

My parents retired in a 2 year old modular....
i have to say it was built better than their 10 year old stick built home
2x6's and 2x10 floor joists..etc.
it's so dam energy efficient!!!! It's freaky.
Very nice house with nice cabinets....
good floor plan as well.
I'll be honest it probably is built better than my 8 year old house that I paid $136 dollars a square foot.......yes i know that's high but i was paying for quality. 
I would probably do it differently now...


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

cscott711 said:


> I've been putting my long-term goals together which includes buying a nice piece of land to make our family's home within five years or so. I plan on spending a good chunk of money on the land and want to build a home on it as well. I'm looking for ways to save money and have been reading up some on modular homes. I've heard you shouldn't buy from a place that also builds manufactured homes as the quality is lower. I find that hard to believe though since there are still different sets of building codes that need to be followed. I have heard from a couple realtors that the resale value is lower than a traditional stick-built home. I guess maybe that's true, but we'd plan on being there forever so that isn't that big of an issue. I'm more concerned with quality, unforseen issues, hidden costs, etc. I would think quality would actually be higher since the homes are built in a controlled environment, not exposed to the elements, and the homes are built repeatedly as they are all standard floorplans.
> 
> Please add your 2 cents.


 One of the best long term things you can do is buy the upgraded roof. I'm not talking about the shingles the actual roof framing, the upgrade roofs are just like those on a stick built home.

The standard roof on manufactured homes is usually crap and needs significant work when we reroof them.
Sometimes we have to fix broken webs in the trusses, sometimes these are just 2"x2"'s.


----------



## Gearhead (Jan 21, 2014)

WMIBOWHUNTER said:


> My parents retired in a 2 year old modular....
> i have to say it was built better than their 10 year old stick built home
> 2x6's and 2x10 floor joists..etc.
> it's so dam energy efficient!!!! It's freaky.
> ...


Do you happen to know the builder/manufacturer name ?

Thanks
-Scott


----------



## stockrex (Apr 29, 2009)

modular = pricey, some places don't even allow it in their sub.
trailer/double wide/mobile home = cheap

I have lived in japan where stick framed houses are as rare as the Michigan bigfoot.

buying a modular home, you are buying bragging rights. it is as expensive as a stick framed houses.

in Detroit, one of the biggest home makers were sued for building their walls off-site.

people are afraid any prefabrication will devalue their houses in the same area. hence the stigma tied to prefab.

OP, pls go to a trade show or a home show and check them out.

you can get nearly all the options in a trailer home that you can get in a modular.

save your $$ and pay cash for your trailer home and laugh at the bank!


----------



## blgoose44 (Oct 10, 2008)

stockrex said:


> modular = pricey, some places don't even allow it in their sub.
> trailer/double wide/mobile home = cheap
> 
> I have lived in japan where stick framed houses are as rare as the Michigan bigfoot.
> ...




All the restrictions on buying/selling a manufactured can make it a terrible investment.
There is a big difference between modular and manufactured, especially when it comes to financing.
OP do yourself a favor, and be sure you listen to people that have vast experience in the field before purchasing.

Haven't seen too many restrictions on areas not allowing Modular homes, would love to see some examples (not saying they don't exist)
If however you mean manufactured homes, then therein lies the problem, too many posters in this thread that don't know the difference.


----------



## Muddy buck (Sep 4, 2013)

Modular or stick built in a factory is a great way to go. Think of it this way, would you like your brand new pickup built over a months time out in a field?


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

stockrex said:


> modular = pricey, some places don't even allow it in their sub.
> 
> OP, pls go to a trade show or a home show and check them out.
> 
> ...


And then watch your trailer home depreciate. $$$$ out the drafty window of a house trailer.


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Best way to tell between a double wide manufactured home vs. A modular home.

Modulars have to be unbolted from the frame whether they are a 2 box house or up to 5-6 box house. 

Modulars have no title. Unlike a double wide that DOES have a title. No different than your car that will depreciate.



Sent from my SCH-R760 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Maple_Ridge said:


> Best way to tell between a double wide manufactured home vs. A modular home.
> 
> Modulars have to be unbolted from the frame whether they are a 2 box house or up to 5-6 box house.
> 
> ...


Sounds like they might have to be Zbarted too. I'd call AAA.


----------

